# Whynter CHC120 Humidity recommendation



## Huskerfan (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and need some help!

I live in Arizona, and keeping cigars at or around 70 degrees is almost impossible. I purchased a Whynter CHC 120 cigar cooler and love it! However, now my problem is keeping the humidity at around 70%. I was using 2 Xikar bricks and that didn't seem to work. I bought a Cigar Oasis XL and worked fine for a little while. Now, not so much. I called Cigar Oasis for support, and they told me that refrigeration and their humidifiers don't work well together, and suggested I unplug the cigar cooler. That kind of defeats the purpose of the cigar cooler. Now, I am looking for recommendations. What is everyone using for humidifiers in their Whynter or New Air cigar coolers?


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Hey,
I know a lot of guys use a certain brand of silica kitty litter.
Lots of guys using Heartfelt Beads as well and of course can't go wrong with Boveda packs.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Did you season it when you got it?


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I just bought the same unit you are running. I was going to pick up a Oasis or something similar but opted for Boveda, knowing what you mentioned now I am glad I went the direction I did!

Its a toss up between some type of beads or Boveda, I went with Boveda because I had been using them for the past 4 years on my desktop humidor. Bought 4 of the big guys I think they are 320g? Have not been able to use them yet though because I am in the seasoning process. I have no doubt they will work great though.

I was very tempted to try the beads out this time. 

You can go either way and be happy I am sure, it just depends on personal preference. 

Also on the Boveda you dont have to worry about it leaking on your cigars or touching them. Of course with proper storage it shouldnt be an issue but it can come into play in some instances.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When you say problem keeping it around 70 is it going higher or lower.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskerfan (Jul 24, 2017)

I seasoned the cooler with Boveda 80% when I got it. The humidity keeps dropping below 60 with the Cigar Oasis. I thought about Boveda packets, but didn't want to keep buying them every couple of months. I may have to try the beads.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Huskerfan said:


> I seasoned the cooler with Boveda 80% when I got it. The humidity keeps dropping below 60 with the Cigar Oasis. I thought about Boveda packets, but didn't want to keep buying them every couple of months. I may have to try the beads.


Why would you buy new Boveda's every few months? they are very easy to re-charge

Sounds like its not fully seasoned to me, hard to season it with Bovedas unless you used a bunch of them.


----------



## Huskerfan (Jul 24, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Why would you buy new Boveda's every few months? they are very easy to re-charge
> 
> Sounds like its not fully seasoned to me, hard to season it with Bovedas unless you used a bunch of them.


Yes, I used about 6 80% Boveda packs. I was unaware that they could be recharged. I might have to give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Huskerfan said:


> Yes, I used about 6 80% Boveda packs. I was unaware that they could be recharged. I might have to give that a shot. Thanks!


If you do a little digging on here you will see a lot of ideas on how guys re-charge them. Most involve some sort of tupperware or air tight container and some distilled water or sponge soaked in DW.

I have some that I am re-charging right at this moment.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> If you do a little digging on here you will see a lot of ideas on how guys re-charge them. Most involve some sort of tupperware or air tight container and some distilled water or sponge soaked in DW.
> 
> I have some that I am re-charging right at this moment.


Yep this method works great, just give it a little time.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

JDom58 said:


> Yep this method works great, just give it a little time.


My fiance always gets mad at me when I am tinkering with my cigar stuff because all the new sponges disappear and so does the tupperware!


----------



## yamirstogies239 (Oct 4, 2016)

hey guys had a quick question whats the lowest temperature cigars can be store at???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

Huskerfan said:


> I seasoned the cooler with Boveda 80% when I got it. The humidity keeps dropping below 60 with the Cigar Oasis. I thought about Boveda packets, but didn't want to keep buying them every couple of months. I may have to try the beads.


Did you calibrate the oasis? Mine was 5 points high. I really dont understand why they would say that it wouldn't work in your cooler. If the cooler is dropping the humidity its going to do that regardless of using boveda or an oasis. I would honestly check your calibration first and foremost.


----------

